# New Green Painting Practices Topic



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Like it or not, green and environmentally friendly coatings is becoming a big part of the industry. This new forum topic is dedicated to the topic.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Like it or not, green and environmentally friendly coatings is becoming a big part of the industry. This new forum topic is dedicated to the topic.
> 
> Enjoy :thumbsup:


Almost all water borne paints now are low voc paints.I guess it will get to the point where the goverment will pay us to paint, because it will help save the planet for every gallon we lay down.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Like it or not, green and environmentally friendly coatings is becoming a big part of the industry. This new forum topic is dedicated to the topic.
> 
> Enjoy :thumbsup:


K!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

i stopped pouring used mineral spirits in woods in the back yard.

im doing my part :thumbup:


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh word, A new forum


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

onthecoast said:


> Oh word, A new forum


:notworthy:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know if "environmentally friendly" is the right word, but I don't think arguing semantics is the point of this topic.

low Voc as I understand it, is about a more healthy paint to be around. It doesn't have all that icky stuff to breathe in. Not sure where the "green" connotation is coming from. Seems to be more about marketing that anything else.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> :notworthy:


Sup TJ? How you been?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I just read this article and googled "green painting practices" and several threads from PT dominated the search results, george Z's site was first page also!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Did a quick google for local companies offering "green painting," "environmentally friendly painting," and "eco painting." It seems NO one in my area is offering any eco painting services. Could gain a competitive advantage if you jump on this wagon now?!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

onthecoast said:


> Sup TJ? How you been?


ok. would be better if the weather around here cooperated more. Got a big ext that needs to get finished.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> ok. would be better if the weather around here cooperated more. Got a big ext that needs to get finished.


Fly me over, Ill help!

You can pay me with one of those grinders I am always talking about!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lol sounds good man


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been doing the "green" painting thing for almost 2 years now. It's going great and people really like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2010)

*Green The Only Way To Go As Seen Through www.greendelaware*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


No reason to spam us with your first post, as we are a group of painters and will not be your customers. Please feel free to put your website in your signature and post an into >>>>here<<<< 

Hopefully you are here for more than just one post to spam your company and will return to contribute into the green section and other sections of the forum as I am sure many would like to hear your contributions.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Y.Painting -

You can easily seo your cities for "green" painters/painting. The problem is that not many people will type in those keywords. I would still seo it, because anyone that googles it, will hire you. Emphasize that you specialize in green coatings, but that they cost the same as "regular." Right now, not too many people will pay premiums for green stuff.


----------



## Baywoodpainting (Mar 11, 2010)

my 1st post here, been doing alot of browsing.3rd yr painting contractor , what is ur best advice for networking to get my name out their n find jobs?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Baywoodpainting said:


> my 1st post here, been doing alot of browsing.3rd yr painting contractor , what is ur best advice for networking to get my name out their n find jobs?


You should go to http://www.painttalk.com/f3/ introductions page and tell us a bit about yourself. 

Are you asking from a green perspective or just in general to get the phone ringing? The reason I ask is because you posted this in the green painting section so I am not sure.


----------



## Baywoodpainting (Mar 11, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You should go to http://www.painttalk.com/f3/ introductions page and tell us a bit about yourself.
> 
> Are you asking from a green perspective or just in general to get the phone ringing? The reason I ask is because you posted this in the green painting section so I am not sure.


Idid the intro last night yes im looking for ways to get the phone to ring more, any help would be great.thankyou workoholic for ur time


----------



## MattWalters (Mar 10, 2010)

*Eco-friendly Paints*

If you think Organic and Green then you can choose to Use low VOC and Eco-friendly paints made from plant, mineral and water based materials. These paints are quite popular for kids room or nursery.

By practicing eco-friendly interior design in your kid's room, you can help reduce the exposure of your child to chemicals and allergens and help teach them right from the start about leading a healthy, organic, eco-friendly lifestyle. Our habits as adults are formed in these early years and when the modern family raises eco-conscious children they grow up to respect and care for environmental sustainability.
 
To know more about Eco-Friendly Paints you can visit this link >>Eco-friendly Paints<<

Matt Walters
Pure Painters Inc.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I am not a big fan of green paints I used Benjamin Moore brand Natura, I was not impressed at all.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

Dmax Consulting said:


> Y.Painting -
> 
> You can easily seo your cities for "green" painters/painting. The problem is that not many people will type in those keywords. I would still seo it, because anyone that googles it, will hire you. Emphasize that you specialize in green coatings, but that they cost the same as "regular." Right now, not too many people will pay premiums for green stuff.


Here is a web site I did for a painter in NJ who wants to not only dominate the green painting market but goes one step further with allergy friendly services: 

www.njgreenpainter.com

I think he has some interesting ideas to appeal to a certain kind of customer


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

parodi said:


> Here is a web site I did for a painter in NJ who wants to not only dominate the green painting market but goes one step further with allergy friendly services:
> 
> www.njgreenpainter.com
> 
> I think he has some interesting ideas to appeal to a certain kind of customer


Dominate the green market?
I think he is missing the whole point of being eco-friendly and sustainable.
It is not about world domination.
At the same time, consumers are smart, give them some credit.
He may be ok with a very narrow market such as non allergenic painting.
But green is not only about allergens and VOCs.
Using exclussively plastic dropcloths and promoting it craetes a big problem.
Plastic takes forever to biodegrade and even though he protects the select few customers homes from other peoples allergens dust etc.
he is not making it easy for the rest of us, by calling that green.
Plastic also uses raw materials to be created (corn derrived biodegradeables are not a good option)

In the same page:


> All painting sundries used are from recycled materials when possible.


Not only he does not take it to the next level,
but he does not even cover the basics:

Eliminate at the source, reduce
Reuse 
Recycle

There is at least some basic understanding that at the very least,
green is environmentally friendly.

Please alert that person to this, if necessary.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

George Z said:


> Dominate the green market?
> I think he is missing the whole point of being eco-friendly and sustainable.
> It is not about world domination.
> At the same time, consumers are smart, give them some credit.
> ...


Yes dominate the green market in that locale. I can't be the first person to point this out but there is "green" in the sense of having a sustainable planet and then there is the green market (or marketing.) It is a Madison Avenue concept. It is selling the sizzle as well as the steak. This way someone can use up all sorts of natural resources driving a Prius yet think they are somehow saving the planet thanks to advertising. It is buying a $4 cup of coffee at Starbucks falsely confident that they are saving a rain forest somewhere. 

If I may go on about this false green concept a bit. I have a whole s-load of customers who want grass cloth wallpaper because it is "green." But it is almost all from China and the coal fired electricity plants belch smoke in the air during its manufacture and all sorts of pollution is produced getting it to the shores of North America. When does the green part start?

My website customer obviously does not care a fig about being green....he is selling to a niche. Notice he says that he will use non-green paints upon request. It is all customer driven here, George


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> My website customer obviously does not care a fig about being green....he is selling to niche. Notice he says that he will use non-green paints upon request. It is all customer driven here, George


I know he doesn't care.
The problem is, it really shows and it comes across as very opportunistic.
I do agree with you about that specific market niche and the Prius crowd.
By offending their ultra sensitive but otherwise astute consciousness will get him nowhere, absolutely nowhere.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

George Z said:


> I know he doesn't care.
> The problem is, it really shows and it comes across as very opportunistic.
> I do agree with you about that specific market niche and the Prius crowd.
> By offending their ultra sensitive but otherwise astute consciousness will get him nowhere, absolutely nowhere.


It comes across as opportunistic to you because you are into this. IMO the larger part of the population probably thinks, "How wonderful!" 

I think a good percentage of the population doesn't want to "be green", they want to "buy green." By this I mean if they can spend a little more money on something and not have to change anything about their behavior then they will spend and feel good about themselves.

To take the Starbucks example, that company has sold millions of consumers on the idea that they are being socially and environmentally conscious in South America. Yet the dopey customers don't think that the disposable cups with plastic tops they are buying millions of times a day aren't non-green items. Even though the company encourages people to fill their own thermos that number is tiny compared to the numerous non-green transactions per day around the Starbucks world.

We have seen this behavior before in centuries past with the Church's sale of indulgences. More recently there is the sale of carbon credits.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

And yet this is a category called *Green Painting Practices.*

Not green marketing, deception, green washing, or even Al Gore.

Of course, I agree with the point on Starbucks, enen oil companies
call themselves green now.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Haven't read thread. But investing in some spatulas is wise. You can scrape the buckets for all paint, so that energy and materials it took to make the paint was not wasted. THAT alone could help the "environment".


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

are you the parodi that does the articles in pwc...i always enjoy those...thouhg i don;t hang paper...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mblosik said:


> are you the parodi that does the articles in pwc...i always enjoy those...thouhg i don;t hang paper...


 
The one and only:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

George Z said:


> Dominate the green market?
> I think he is missing the whole point of being eco-friendly and sustainable.
> It is not about world domination.
> At the same time, consumers are smart, give them some credit.
> ...


 

This plastic part has bothered me from the get go where it pertains to the lead paint fiasco.Does the EPA realize that it is generating countless tons of lead coated plastic sheeting? Sorry for the thread jack.:blink:


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

mblosik said:


> are you the parodi that does the articles in pwc...i always enjoy those...thouhg i don;t hang paper...


 Yes, although my earlier columns were more enjoyable.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

chrisn said:


> This plastic part has bothered me from the get go where it pertains to the lead paint fiasco.Does the EPA realize that it is generating countless tons of lead coated plastic sheeting? Sorry for the thread jack.:blink:


I haven't heard about the EPA doing an environmental impact study of landfills being increased with plastic sheeting from the new lead law job sites. The amount of plastic sheeting will be prodigious.


----------



## jimbeam58 (Apr 18, 2010)

I unfortunately live in CA where the VOC rating is extremely low, and for the most part I have noticed that the paint is crap. It has adhesion problems, it fades faster, its scuffs easier, and its freaken expensive in comparison to premium paints. The only place here in southern CA that you can buy a higher VOC rated paint is San Diego. Sooooooooooo, in conclusion, I am not the biggest fan of low or no VOC rated paints.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

jimbeam58 said:


> I unfortunately live in CA where the VOC rating is extremely low, and for the most part I have noticed that the paint is crap. It has adhesion problems, it fades faster, its scuffs easier, and its freaken expensive in comparison to premium paints. The only place here in southern CA that you can buy a higher VOC rated paint is San Diego. Sooooooooooo, in conclusion, I am not the biggest fan of low or no VOC rated paints.


Most if not all manufacturers invest more money in low VOC paints now.
Some of the better paints from most of them like:

PPG most of their lines, ICI most of their lines, SW Duration and other lines, Benjamin Moore Aura and most lines etc. 
Almost everyone makes their best lines low VOC now.
If the above and more is crap, it is not the paint that is the problem.


----------



## ColoursbyNature (May 14, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Did a quick google for local companies offering "green painting," "environmentally friendly painting," and "eco painting." It seems NO one in my area is offering any eco painting services. Could gain a competitive advantage if you jump on this wagon now?!


where abouts are you situated? We ship products anywhere in Australia and often overseas as well though frieght can become an issue if large amounts of product is required.


----------



## ColoursbyNature (May 14, 2010)

Alot of the time people refuse to try "green" paint simply because they don't believe that it could possibly have the same coverage, pigment choices etc as conventional paint. However, in this day and age you can get environmentally friendly/non-toxic paint that actually does a better job than alot of the harmful paints on the market. All without that painfull headache and other side effects from the solvents and other nasties in convetional paint. 
Then you have companies that plant trees to offset some of their emissions and lower some of the VOC's in their paints before consequently calling their products "environmentally friendly" or "green". This can make it difficult to define what environmentally friendly paint really is. It could be interesting to see where the painting industry goes in the future.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i'm going full on organic with my business. Gonna offer colored clay troweled walls. Use organic dyes from plants, and local clay from my county. Organic and local. Just mix with water and trowel that clay on there. (Actually this is a viable method). But I imagine there would be something found wrong with this somehow. Maybe the clay would have lead in it from the runoff of the landfills from all the new lead regulation projects.


----------



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

*Eco Friendly Products -*

I'm really glad the industry has been moving towards a more responsible/ Eco friendly direction ... it's alot easier on our bodies and on the planet. No longer do I use alkyds or epoxy of any kind. I'd rather educate the customer than be talked into toxic products that do us harm. The new acrylic formulations have never been better and I'm thankful for it.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

TJ......been done in a big way. Google American Clay.

Rena.....Read the MSDS of the green stuff. Some are simply good for the environment.. which is good, but some still are not the best for humans. But the way they market it sounds good.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Rena said:


> I'm really glad the industry has been moving towards a more responsible/ Eco friendly direction ... it's alot easier on our bodies and on the planet. No longer do I use alkyds or epoxy of any kind. I'd rather educate the customer than be talked into toxic products that do us harm. The new acrylic formulations have never been better and I'm thankful for it.


What products do you use for water stains? What products do you use for tannin bleed?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I would like to offer some sound advice to any of the noobs. You will not win a green eco challege against GeorgeZ. Resistance is futile!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I would like to offer some sound advice to any of the noobs. You will not win a green eco challege against GeorgeZ. Resistance is futile!


Not about winning or losing, 

but you are right, 
I am a seasoned vet from the old Contractortalk political diatribes days.

Al Gore who?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

George Z said:


> Not about winning or losing,
> 
> but you are right,
> I am a seasoned vet from the old Contractortalk political diatribes days.
> ...


^
^I am just trying to help these guys save face. You keep on doing that thing that you do and well be here to read all ^about it.
^
^<<<< Cant help you there. Is he the guy who invented the chicken sandwich?


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

It's all a hoax to control the weak. there is no eco problem.


Put a plastic bag over your head, and open up a 5 of BIN....... WOW !...rA....Ra


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Did a quick google for local companies offering "green painting," "environmentally friendly painting," and "eco painting." It seems NO one in my area is offering any eco painting services. Could gain a competitive advantage if you jump on this wagon now?!



*I offer my customers the choice of eco friendly paints like Ben Moore's Aura but at about $45 a gallon or more , Nobody wants to pay the extra to be " green " It's a shame :whistling2:*


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*This looks like a cool Eco Friendly forum ! They seem to be asking about Environmentally responsible painters :whistling2:

http://www.envirocitizen.org/forums...82-eco-friendly-paints-painters.html#post2580
*


----------



## Cladding Coatings (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello

I have just joined this site, based in the UK.

I did find it interesting to find an apparently green paint stripper from the manufacturer Rust-Oleum this week.
I have yet to use the product however.
My business is based in the uk but I did spend a year once in Australia painting, water based paints are growing in use and availablity rapidly but I think perhaps the UK is a little behind the USA.
I have heard that manufacturers find it difficult to get the same glossy finish in water based paints that you might find in oil based glosses.

I would appreciate your thoughts on this matter.

Cladding Coatings


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

*glossy waterbased paints?*

I'm a little confused. I have been painting in BC for the last 20 years and can remember there being at least a semi-gloss latex paint for as far back as I can remember..
In fact you are lucky to find oil paints over here now, as they are being fazed out..
thoughts?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> What products do you use for water stains? What products do you use for tannin bleed?


I still use cover stain on everything.
I find that I need at least 3 coats of any Latex primer over stains. Tannin on the other hand, I haven't found any latex product.. It keeps bleeding like a thumb. Anyone else?


----------



## Painterpalmsprings (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds good, Green Painting offers a unique service. Its an impressive eco-friendly step with this line of paint. I appreciate you for this.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

*Greenpainters.com.au*

Here is an organisation set up by a great young guy called Daniel Wurm. He is doing really good with this business and it is growing.






Here is his site: http://www.greenpainters.org.au


----------



## michaelsaam (Jan 18, 2011)

*Going Green*

Some excellent products are Valspar from Lowes with the low Voc's. Sherwin Williams has Pro Green which is a good product also they have harmony but it is alittly pricier. Olympic has low voc's as well. ICI has a product but i cant think of the name someone help me what is it.(link removed by mod) What else is funny these low voc or no voc paints stick worse than regular paint


----------



## darren222 (Apr 7, 2014)

No doubt that green environment is famous for the every person but if you create awareness in the peoples you must paint on the public place areas and make the thing on the wall which is relevant to environment...


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree w folks sayin the industry on the product side, control everything w safety and environmental issues. I sold alot of ben moore eco spec when it was around, given the choice, most folks chose the zero voc paint. Now its a standard...and self priming is the main interest, or confusion. I gotta say, chinex bristle brushes and micro fiber rollers must be saving ALOT of water, with fast clean ups.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

The paints with zero VOCs are almost common in the industry, but big names like Benjamin Moore are striving to make the paints even greener.


----------

